# Recruiting for Periphery show in DC



## synrgy (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey all,

I just noticed Periphery is opening for Lamb of God at the 9:30 club in DC on 11/11/2009. (9:30 - 815 V ST. N.W. Washington DC - Ticketing)

Any of you DC/NoVA/MD ss.orgers feel like attending this, perhaps? Could be a great opportunity for a meet up.


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 2, 2009)

This post is now useless because the spambot post was removed.

And I felt so _witty_.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 2, 2009)

LETS
FUCKIN 
DOOOOOOOOOOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!


----------



## Cancer (Nov 2, 2009)

Dude, I'm in.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 2, 2009)

Awesome. So there's at least a few of us already. That's enough for me to snag a ticket. I get paid again on Friday -- will snag my ticket then. (assuming they're still available.)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 2, 2009)

i think this is one of the few times i'm going for the opener rather than the headliner hehe


----------



## toolsound (Nov 2, 2009)

They're already opening for LoG? Man, they are climbing the ladder quickly...and their CD isn't even out yet!


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm I might go but I *HAAAAAATE* driving in DC, that's the only thing that's keeping me from a 100% yes right now... damn it Misha, play Jaxx more often!


----------



## synrgy (Nov 3, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Hmmm I might go but I *HAAAAAATE* driving in DC, that's the only thing that's keeping me from a 100% yes right now... damn it Misha, play Jaxx more often!



If we plan things right, I could prolly come scoop you up. You mentioned Jaxx -- are you in Springfield or something? That'd be do-able.


----------



## HighGain510 (Nov 3, 2009)

My house is in Sterling, I just prefer Jaxx (I used to live in Fairfax) as it is easier to get to and I absolutely hate driving in DC!


----------



## synrgy (Nov 3, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> My house is in Sterling, I just prefer Jaxx (I used to live in Fairfax) as it is easier to get to and I absolutely hate driving in DC!



Sterling is quite a hike. That's a different story. You're on your own, guy!


----------



## liamh (Nov 3, 2009)

You dudes should totally hit up the cinnamon challenge


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 4, 2009)

Can't make this one, it's on a school night.  Have fun and park safe. 

Matt, one trick I've learned is to park my car at Pentagon City Mall and then Metro over to the 9:30 Club. This way you don't have to deal with the "fun" of driving and parking (which is ever growing worse) in DC.

Hope this helps out.


----------



## synrgy (Nov 4, 2009)

phaeded0ut said:


> Can't make this one, it's on a school night.  Have fun and park safe.
> 
> Matt, one trick I've learned is to park my car at Pentagon City Mall and then Metro over to the 9:30 Club. This way you don't have to deal with the "fun" of driving and parking (which is ever growing worse) in DC.
> 
> Hope this helps out.



Hey, at least it's not Arlington. I don't even have assigned parking at my apartment.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 4, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> My house is in Sterling, I just prefer Jaxx (I used to live in Fairfax) as it is easier to get to and I absolutely hate driving in DC!



wow... i may be moving to sterling at the end of the month.

Just bought my ticket...


----------



## synrgy (Nov 9, 2009)

bought my tickets today. See you bitches there!! 

I'll try to wear something easily identifiable. Likely a white t-shirt on which I scrawl something in permanent marker, like "ss.org sucks" or "I just came tonight to see PERIPHERY. Take that, LoG." or something along those lines. 

(come say hi!)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 9, 2009)

word 

i'll be the black guy with dreads... black hoody and black chuck taylors...


----------



## synrgy (Nov 9, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> word
> 
> i'll be the black guy with dreads... black hoody and black chuck taylors...



Awesome. So I'll just say hi to the first hundred or so people that fit that description, and I'm bound to find you eventually.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 9, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Awesome. So I'll just say hi to the first hundred or so people that fit that description, and I'm bound to find you eventually.


i find that im usually one of like 5 black guys at metal shows... i'll be the one NOT wearing skinny jeans...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 11, 2009)

Bump for periphery


----------



## synrgy (Nov 11, 2009)

w00t! I can't wait!

By the way -- I totally lied. I wasn't taking this rotten, cold weather into account.

I'll also be in a black hoodie.  

I have blonde hair, and I'll be with a tall dark haired guy who wears glasses and his girlfriend. Mark Holcomb (from Haunted Shores) is likely to be with us as well.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 11, 2009)

I'll be wearing kukui nuts


----------



## synrgy (Nov 12, 2009)

So, I didn't happen to find anybody. KJ, I think I might have actually stood next to you for about 5 minutes outside in the rain after Periphery's set, but my social anxiety was kinda kicking in and I didn't have the fortitude to ask if it was you or not. 

We only stayed for Periphery's set. Nothing against the other bands, it's just that we've seen em all so many times before and my friends and I weren't feeling like having a long concert night. 

I thought they played really well, but the sound system definitely didn't do them any favors. A lot of the notes just weren't coming through and the whole mix was really lacking in top end. Surprising for the venue, where it's usually the other way around, lacking bottom end. Anyway, soundsystem issues aside, I think they played an awesome set. Good energy.


----------

